# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Gdje kupiti Medela izdajalicu

## Miljac

Gdje je ima za kupiti u Zagrebu i okolici?
Jel zna netko tko je zastupnik za Medelu?
Neki model za preporuciti s kojim ima dobra iskustva za svakodnevno izdajanje?
Hvala!
 :Bye:

----------


## Frida

Ima u Draškovićevoj,  Bauerfeind

----------


## ivana7997

uvoznik medelinih proizvoda je bauerfeind. imaju ducan u draskovicevoj, blizu sheratona, ali na suprotnoj strani

beba je u bolnici?

----------


## marija nova

Ja sam koristila (kršitelj koda). Izdajala sam se oko 4 mjeseca svaki dan (zapravo noć) i još je uvijek ok, a u paketu su bili i rezervni ventili koji će čekati slijedeću bebu ako bude potrebe. Može se učvrstiti na (kršitelj koda) bočice ili na posudice koje idu u paketu s izdajalicom.
Jedan mali savjet za početnike: pumpaš, pumpaš, nije baš ugodno, a mlijeko ne izlazi! Pa, meni je to bilo normalno, trebalo je neki put i 5-10 minuta dok krene, a onda bih veći dio izvukla u deset minuta, zatim opet malo na prazno dok ponovo ne poteče. Skužit ćeš i zašto beba radi pauze svakih par gutljaja. Ako imaš prilike radije baci izdojeno mlijeko sutradan, a bebu pusti da siše kad zatraži inače ćeš zeznuti dojenje.

----------


## Pina

I ja sam koristila (kršitelj koda)ovu, svakodnevno i nocno   :Laughing:  , vise od 4mj. Nikad nije zakazala. .

----------


## lejla

imas ovdje pregled medelinih izdajalica:
http://www.medela.co.uk/UK/en/breast...ducts/best.php

Pogledaj sama koja ti je potrebna u zavisnosti koliko zelis izdajati. 

Ja sam koristila Lactinu sa dvostrukim setom:
http://www.medela.co.uk/UK/en/breast...ts/lactina.php

Ja sam iskljucivo izdajala (a islo je jaaako tesko) - dijete nije dojilo nikako prvih mjeseci. Dvostrano izdajanje Lactinom je bila jedina mogucnost da izdojim dovoljno.

----------


## tropical

da podignem temu, tražim o el. izdajalicama već dugo.
uglavnom, bauefeind više nioje njihov zastupnik i ne znaju ako medela ima zastupnika u HR. ja već mjesec i nešto pokušavam nabaviti http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/stor...atalogId=11051, da ne kupujem pump in style ili lactinu po visokoj cijeni ali preko neta ne uspijevam da mi itko dostavi u hr i na kraju opet moram zicati frendicu da mi donosi iz londona.

----------


## tropical

nakon opsežne potrage ispada da je najbliže kupiti medelu swig na oxford streetu u londonu! moslim  wtf :?  :?  ok, rješeno u mom slučaju ali koja smo mi jadna zemlja!

----------


## tropical

ja sama sa sobom pišem o ovim izdajalicama, ali neka, nema veze, samo da se pohvalim da je moja swingica stigla, super radi, super mi pomaže stvoriti zalihe za buduće svatove i bakina čuvanja i sve to u samo par dana.
javim se za mjesec dva sa dubljim dojmovima ali zasad sam jako zadovoljna iako nakon prvotnog malog razočarenja koje je prošlo kad sam promijenila način stavljanja dojke u ovu izdajalicu u odnosu na ručnu (kršitelj koda)ovu.
sad si želim da potraje dugo dugo i sa još djece!  :Smile:  i jako je udobna i nježna.  :Smile:

----------


## Apathetic

> ja sama sa sobom pišem o ovim izdajalicama, ali neka, nema veze, samo da se pohvalim da je moja swingica stigla, super radi, super mi pomaže stvoriti zalihe za buduće svatove i bakina čuvanja i sve to u samo par dana.
> javim se za mjesec dva sa dubljim dojmovima ali zasad sam jako zadovoljna iako nakon prvotnog malog razočarenja koje je prošlo kad sam promijenila način stavljanja dojke u ovu izdajalicu u odnosu na ručnu (kršitelj koda)ovu.
> sad si želim da potraje dugo dugo i sa još djece!  i jako je udobna i nježna.


 ja zakasnila s odgovorom ..imaš ih u zg blizu sheratona..
Dobra ti je medela? ja imala u prvoj (kršitelj koda), ali sad bi nešto električno, pa sam razmišljala o medeli ali mini electric

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Koliko košta ta Medela izdajalica?

----------


## Apathetic

> Koliko košta ta Medela izdajalica?


nekakvih cca 800 kn, imaš i u brežicama za 95 eura-minus povrat poreza

----------


## tropical

moja je swing, kupila ju frendica u londonu. koštala je 90Ł baš kad je funta bila najniže. olakotna okolnost. predobra je! oduševljena sam, nakon prvotno nezadovoljstva prvi dan. naime, kad utujem uvijek imam nešto manje mlijeka pa je taj dan na 'prazno' i uz prilagodbu drugačijoj izdajalici izašlo samo 80ml...

..nastavak slijedi nešto kasnije...

----------


## tropical

nastavljam...

uglavnom, odlučila sam se za swing jer se ja svakodnevno izdajam ali ne puno puta u danu, izdajam se za škrinju za čuvanja. kako pšlaniram to raditi dok god dojim (nadam se još jako jako dugo) ne želim da mi izdajalica rikne. a kažu da se te kojima je motor blizu protoka mlijeka znaju otići ako mlijeko ode u taj dio. to je navodno slučaj sa mini electric i sa philips (kršitelj koda). ne znam jer nisam isprobala, samo prenosim što sam po raznoraznim forumima čitala. btw, philips (kršitelj koda) je najjeftinija u kadulji u samoboru oko 920kn, zvala ih ja. sl. cijena je i u GB, u ljekarnama sam ih viđala za oko 1200kn. isto tako sam čitala da su žene u svijetu najzadovoljnije sa pump in style koja ja ipak preskupa i sa ameda pumpama koje nisam pažljivije proučavala jer nisu toliko zastupljene u GB (prema mojim saznanjima) pa da ne gnjavim JOŠ dodatno frendicu. dakle, moja ima odvojeni motor od dijela kroz koje ide mlijeko, na prvi dojam je izdajalica nekako običnija, manje čvrsta, manje lijepa od (kršitelj koda)ove. ali zato kad sam se uhodala sam skužila koliko je genijalna! jako je ugodna i za razliku od (kršitelj koda)ove koja mi je (ne dijete već pumpica!) u početku napravila ragade- ova je nježna i uopće ju ne osjetim. mogu biti na netu dok se izdajam a komotno mogu i po 500ml ekstra mimo dojenja izdojiti za zalihu. doduše, to sam samo probala da ne povećam proizvodnju previše. izdojim ujutro ili navečer oko 200ml za škrinju i eventualno ako se stvori višak. na svatovima sam ju nosila i u wc-u se izdajala na baterije i jednako je jaka i s njima. trebalo mi je oko 10 minuta da iz svake dojke izdojim oko 150ml viška. nitko nije ni primjetio da me nema. nosit ću ju i na iduće. ono što se meni čini da bi mi moglo otići je sama cjevčica za vakuum, a nju nemam u rezervi i ne znam točno koja joj je šifra da si naručim rezervnu. i da, kako imam jednu medelinu bočicu a njihove su samo od 150ml u naletu izdajanja imam prelijevanja ali to je zapravo nebitna sitnica.

----------


## tropical

i zasad mi se čini da mi ova izdajalica pomaže da mi se zastoji opet ne dese. zasad, ne bih htjela veseliti se previše da ne ureknem ništa.

----------


## Maya_78

podižem...
dakle, *gdje (kako) kupiti Medela Swing izdajalicu u RH*? pls, ako imate novija iskustva, ruka mi trne i dok ovo pišem   :Laughing:

----------


## pisalica-brisalica

ej,
i meni treba električna, ova (kršitelj koda)ova ručna me počinje živcirati, ako pokušam malo požuriti odmah joj ispadne onaj mali dio, i onda rastavljaj na dijelove dok se mlijeko cijedi ... u wc-u na poslu, nije baš strerilna okolina  :/ 

jel ima netko iskustva s nekom drugom električnom? baš i nema nekih informacija
a da ne pričam o bpa

----------


## pisalica-brisalica

tropical, 
hvala što si raspravljala sama sa sobom   :Laughing:

----------


## Maya_78

pisalica, cure su mi rekle da ne može se više u RH kupit u Baurefeindu, ali može ti svaka apoteka naručit, konkretno model Swing dođe minimalno 1500 kn, mislim da je to bez marže!
ali mislim da je bolji deal preko ebaya ili ako imaš nekog vani da ti pošalje...u UK je 90 funti!!!

----------


## Ivana B-G

ja sam u bauerfeindu kupila rezervni dio za medela izdajalicu!...kako nije vise zastupnik?  :?  to mi je jako cudno...

----------


## Maya_78

> ja sam u bauerfeindu kupila rezervni dio za medela izdajalicu!...kako nije vise zastupnik?  :?  to mi je jako cudno...


to sam od cura na forumu saznala... ne znam ni ja...

----------


## Sandi5

Kupila sam Medelinu izdajalicu preko Amazona, poslala je na frendovu adresu u USA i onda on meni postom u Hr. Razlika je u cijeni vise od tisucu kuna!!! Ja sam uzela Pump in Style, i mogu reci da mi se ruka odmorila  :Smile:  Imala sam (kršitelj koda)ovu i u dva mjeseca sam potrosila dva ventila, morala sam narucit novi....

----------


## Danči29

Cure ja sam preko e-bay-a kupila novu zapakiranu Medelinu električnu Swing izdajalicu koja imitira cikanje bebe i danas je po prvi put i probala. Imam samo riječi hvale! A da odmah naglasim da sam kod bidanja dobro prošla pa me s poštarinom došlo 560 kn :D (i nisam platila ni carinu, ni porez - dječja oprema). U Slo u Brežicama dođe ista takva 130 eur (neto, s povratkom poreza, bez plaćanja našeg   :Wink:  ). Dakle, ako vam ne gori i imate strpljenja, isplati se malo pratiti aukcije i sigurno će uletiti dobra prilika! Mi smo pratili negdje 2 max 3 tjedna.

----------

